# Power Steering



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

My 65 Gto has manual Steering and I want to change it to Power Steering. I know I need to change the Steering Gear Box - Pitman Arm - Install Pump and hoses. Do I need to change the coupling on the steering Shaft between the Gearbox and Steering Shaft? 
The engine is a 1970 455 HO. The Harmonic Balancer and Water Pump are both Dual Groove Pulleys. Only one groove is being used at this time, for the Alternator. Does anyone know what components are interchangeable between the years and or makes such as chevrolet,olds, etc. Does anyone make or sell the items that are needed as a kit? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Coupler is the same, Pontiac only brackets.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

I got all my parts for my 69 from Ames for the conversion. Give the sales team a call and they will set you up.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

When I change over from Manual Steering to Power Steering on my 65 GTO, do I have to change out any "Steering linkage components" other than the Steering Box and the Pitman Arm?


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just went through this on my 65 GTO. If you have factory cast iron manifolds, the current high pressure hoses supplied by all vendors will not fit. I had to have a custom made hose made up with a close 90 degree fitting at the pump to clear the manifold casting.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

You can go to any junk yard & get all the parts you need for a small price. Depending on how you want the car to drive you can use several different steering boxs. All the GM boxs will bolt right up to your car. The better boxs are the ones that come from the police package caprices or the jeep Grand Cheerokee. I used a box from a 87 Trans Am that had the better ratio. All of these boxs will bolt right up , but you will have to have the pressure hose made up at any local parts store that does that. Always get the pressure side hose so you have the fittings that work with the box. You will then use your own pitman arm for your car. As far as the brackets & pulleys all you need to do is get any ANY, Pontiac that has P/S already & take all the parts for that car & then you will have all tha parts you will need.


----------

